# I wonder if this will prove to be true?



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There have been many similar rumours in the past, but this seems to come from what I would regard as an authoritative source......

reunion in 2017

I am sure that a lot of us still "sing" along to their music......

I know that I do >:wink2:

Dave


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Dave, I need more of a clue as the link won't open on my iPad !

Ken.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Won't open for me either.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Apparently I need to download an 'app' to view :surprise:


tony


However if it's about Abba heard it yesterday


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It opens OK for me on a laptop (steam driven)

this is the link;

http://www.itv.com/goodmorningbritain/entertainment/breaking-news-abba-are-getting-back-together

*Breaking news: Abba are getting back together*

14:00 - 26 OCT 2016










We are exploring a new technological world, with virtual reality and artificial intelligence at the forefront
- Simon Fuller on the Abba reunion
Swedish pop sensation Abba are set to reunite formally or the first time in 30 years to work with industry supremo Simon Fuller.

The world famous group, consisting of Agnetha Faltskog, Bjorn Ulvaeus, Benny Andersson, and Anni-Frid Lyngstad went their separate ways in 1982 after a phenomenal 10 year run.

They recently performed together onstage to celebrate their 30th anniversary, but this will be their first official reunion.

The group has announced they will work with Fuller a "groundbreaking venture that will utilise the very latest in digital and virtual reality technology".

Andersson revealed: "We're inspired by the limitless possibilities of what the future holds and are loving being a part of creating something new and dramatic here. A time machine that captures the essence of who we were. And are."

Music mogul Fuller added: "The creativity and ideas flowing from the members of Abba over the past few months have filled me with great excitement.

"We are exploring a new technological world, with virtual reality and artificial intelligence at the forefront, that will allow us to create new forms of entertainment and content we couldn't have previously imagined."

The full details of their new project will be announced in 2017.










I HOPE that is the whole thing.......

Sorry the link did not work on other formats, no idea - I am stuck on this one.......

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

"We are exploring a new technological world, with virtual reality and artificial intelligence at the forefront....."

I preferred it when this was virtual reality


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

So they aren't actually going to be performing together on the same stage? If that's true it sounds to me as a bit of a sell out.:-(

Nick.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh come on! Who wants to see geriatric oldies trying to hold a note. 
They were great but now they're old gits. 
More to the point where are the present day's equivalent. I haven't heard a single pop song in the last 20/30 years that had any lasting resonance. Today's, and yesterday s pop scene is crap or worse.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Oh come on! Who wants to see geriatric oldies trying to hold a note.


I do. That's what I really like about Newbury show. As an example who could forget Geno Washington & the Ram Jam Band?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayc said:


> I do. That's what I really like about Newbury show. As an example who could forget Geno Washington & the Ram Jam Band?


Who > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had a soft spot for the two girls, made by Silentnight > > could never decide which I'd marry.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Oh come on! Who wants to see geriatric oldies trying to hold a note.
> They were great but now they're old gits.
> More to the point where are the present day's equivalent. I haven't heard a single pop song in the last 20/30 years that had any lasting resonance. Today's, and yesterday s pop scene is crap or worse.


I agree with the first bit. They always swore they would never get back together but there has been some good stuff done in the last few decades. Let me have a think for a bit.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rayc said:


> I do. That's what I really like about Newbury show. As an example who could forget Geno Washington & the Ram Jam Band?


I actually had one of their LPs. It was rubbish then! 😁. So yes, I could forget them.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I remain with mixed feelings about what it will be like IF they do get back together, the sounds of the 70's that they championed are behind us now and music has moved on, as have we all. I doubt that they will be able to produce the same vibrant sounds that they made back then and so it may be a sad performance.

Coupled with that, I think we all now know about the underlying problems which shaped their music inn the manner that it evolved; the split loyalties and relationships and the fall outs that became epitomised in the very sad songs that were produced with a real emotional mirror of what was happening.

That cannot be forgotten, they (and we) cannot go back through the decades to those times and neither really should we want to......

Individually they have produced some superb music since then - Agnatha's "A" album is super in my opinion






but will they be better together or are they better in our memories?

Only time will tell.....

Dave


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Oh come on! Who wants to see geriatric oldies trying to hold a note.
> They were great but now they're old gits.
> More to the point where are the present day's equivalent. I haven't heard a single pop song in the last 20/30 years that had any lasting resonance. Today's, and yesterday s pop scene is crap or worse.


Actually there a lot of folk out there who DO want to see and hear some of the oldies. I go to a few music festivals and you might be surprised at the number of people that go and see the bands, groups, artists who were originally famous in the 70s/80s. And the audience are not just the grey brigade either.
Nick.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

nickoff said:


> Actually there a lot of folk out there who DO want to see and hear some of the oldies. I go to a few music festivals and you might be surprised at the number of people that go and see the bands, groups, artists who were originally famous in the 70s/80s. And the audience are not just the grey brigade either.
> Nick.


I too, have seen these ancient faces trading in on past glories and cringe with embarrassment..
Remember when McCartney attempted to warble at the London Olympics. :eeeeek:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> I too, have seen these ancient faces trading in on past glories and cringe with embarrassment..
> Remember when McCartney attempted to warble at the London Olympics. :eeeeek:


How could we ever forget? It is seared into my memory and will never be erased (sadly).

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Or Brian Wilson (Beach Boys) at the palace and he wasnt even that old. Blimey it was grim watching that. I quite like the oldies sessions on a Sunday at Glastonbury. Loved watching Blondie. Still got it and I saw Chrissie Hynde on Jools a couple of weeks ago, still amazing. Im still waiting for my big break at being a rock star. Its taking a while.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

barryd said:


> . Im still waiting for my big break at being a rock star. Its taking a while.


I believe the Kray twins specialised in big breaks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

best years were the 1950's we were very lucky, we had the Rock & Roll era at it's best and the swing at it's peak, plus classical music was still there to be enjoyed.Glad I was around to enjoy it all.Most of it was for free as well.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

50's was a bit mild, 60's moved it on a bit, 70's were a bit tame, 80's killed it off, there are one or two exceptions since but nothing major, Dire straights were brilliant, but seemed to die off, Sting/police ditto I left school in 65, not really into music at all, didn't get started til the mid 80s when all there was was crap on the radio, not much changed, thank god for Johnnie walker on a Sunday, shame the munster quit R2 he played some decent stuff.

I have 13,769 mp3 tracks currently, but so much is just elevator music, I keep meaning to have a cull, but it's a good sized task.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ask a group of people of differing ages which was the best era for music and of course your likely to get the time where they were young free and single. Basically happy. 

Kev you say the 80's was rubbish but not to me it wasnt. 80-85 was a great time for music, post punk new wave. Blondie, The Cure, The Human League, The Stranglers, Ultravox, Joy Division, Adam and the Ants, Dire Straits, The Jam, The Pretenders, the list goes on and on! I was 14 in 1980 and 19 in 1985 so those were my golden years of music and growing up so I look back on the music of that era with great fondness. For me though the years between 85 and 89 were dire. Plastic pop from Stock Akerman and Waterman and bloody Jive Bunny type rubbish, it was the era of the music Doldrums. Thankfully the Stone Roses, Oasis and Brit pop burst into the music scene and brought it back into life and the good times were back for the 90's.

I like a lot of modern stuff but its way too highly produced these days and almost impossible to replicate live. I would rather listen to someone banging out something live on an acoustic guitar than some of the stuff thats been over produced and processed through a million quids worth of studio gear. They can make anyone sound perfect these days and what ends up coming out of your speakers sounds nothing like what it would sound like on a stage through a PA.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Ask a group of people of differing ages which was the best era for music and of course your likely to get the time where they were young free and single. Basically happy.
> 
> Kev you say the 80's was rubbish but not to me it wasnt. 80-85 was a great time for music, post punk new wave. Blondie, The Cure, The Human League, The Stranglers, Ultravox, Joy Division, Adam and the Ants, Dire Straits, The Jam, The Pretenders, the list goes on and on! I was 14 in 1980 and 19 in 1985 so those were my golden years of music and growing up so I look back on the music of that era with great fondness. For me though the years between 85 and 89 were dire. Plastic pop from Stock Akerman and Waterman and bloody Jive Bunny type rubbish, it was the era of the music Doldrums. Thankfully the Stone Roses, Oasis and Brit pop burst into the music scene and brought it back into life and the good times were back for the 90's.
> 
> I like a lot of modern stuff but its way too highly produced these days and almost impossible to replicate live. I would rather listen to someone banging out something live on an acoustic guitar than some of the stuff thats been over produced and processed through a million quids worth of studio gear. They can make anyone sound perfect these days and what ends up coming out of your speakers sounds nothing like what it would sound like on a stage through a PA.


You'll notice I said MID 80s, it wasn't all bad, of course, but it was on the wane, but it's your era innit, didn't know any better, still don't > > some of those were indeed "okay" but you pick those out of a decade, pick bands from previous decades and you'll have more choice and as you say not over produced, some barely produced at all.

I'd go on but I'm watching Red Dwarf 11 > >


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

And this thread just goes to show that we all have a different perspective when it comes to good music, thank God. I used to love listening to Dire Strates but made the mistake? of going to watch them in concert. I nearly fell off my seat going to sleep. Sounded great but their stage presence was just not there. Went to see The Clash, one of my all time favourites, but their delivery was so well rehearsed that for a cutting edge rebellious band it just didnt do it for me. The following week I saw Sham69, ****e musically but what a great stage act visually. Getting back to Abba, although I used to class myself as a bit of a rebel in their best years I secretly used to hum along to the songs. If you go to any music festival where there is a tribute band just watch the audience singing along, young and old alike.
How anyone can make the sweeping statement that all music from any given era is/was rubbish is beyond me. You can always pick out some good or great stuff, depending on your taste. Anyway thats my 2 bobs worth. 

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nickoff said:


> And this thread just goes to show that we all have a different perspective when it comes to good music, thank God. I used to love listening to Dire Strates but made the mistake? of going to watch them in concert. I nearly fell off my seat going to sleep. Sounded great but their stage presence was just not there. Went to see The Clash, one of my all time favourites, but their delivery was so well rehearsed that for a cutting edge rebellious band it just didnt do it for me. The following week I saw Sham69, ****e musically but what a great stage act visually. Getting back to Abba, although I used to class myself as a bit of a rebel in their best years I secretly used to hum along to the songs. If you go to any music festival where there is a tribute band just watch the audience singing along, young and old alike.
> How anyone can make the sweeping statement that all music from any given era is/was rubbish is beyond me. You can always pick out some good or great stuff, depending on your taste. Anyway thats my 2 bobs worth.
> 
> Nick.


Did you watch Jeffe Lynnes ELO @ Glastonbury, while they didn't leap about the stage (it's music I want) the stage performance was almost indistinguishable from the CDs I have, bearing in mind it's a while since the recordings were done and voices don;t always age well, I though his set was the best of show by far of what I managed to see.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Great stuff. That's why I can't understand the previous posting of saying that the oldies are past it. Of coarse some are but a hell of a lot of them ain't.
Nick.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nickoff said:


> Of coarse some are but a hell of a lot of them ain't.
> Nick.


Some certainly are;






Watch and listen if you dare, don't blame me...... :crying:

Dave


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Some certainly are;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a ruddy chance. I saw the original and that was enough for me thanks.

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As a huge Beatles fan I have to say that was absolute crap.


----------

